# Bella had her baby!!! Pictures!!!



## Lorrie77 (Sep 15, 2012)

Bella had a beautiful baby boy yesterday afternoon   Funny thing though, I read about all the signs to look for to indicate she was in labor, and she showed no sign that it was so close, except she kept telling me with her soft little cries  She is such a great momma and the baby is beautiful and healthy


----------



## Lorrie77 (Sep 15, 2012)

Here he is with his beautiful momma!


----------



## Lorrie77 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats what a cutie


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats!!! She's soooo cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 15, 2012)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Missy (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 15, 2012)

awww..how adorable


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 15, 2012)

Awwww, congrats!


----------



## Lorrie77 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone, we are pretty proud of Bella, she made such a beautiful baby


----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 16, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## AnotherKim (Sep 24, 2012)

So cute. Are you going to leave him intact, or make him a weather?


----------



## Peeka52 (Sep 25, 2012)

He's so handsome! Love his little roan spots!


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 25, 2012)

What a cute little guy congrats he is adorable


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 25, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## jenlynn4 (Sep 28, 2012)

How cute!  I am just sitting here reading everyones posts (being the newbie) and I just CANT WAIT to experience this for myself.  Thank you so much for showing the pics of your adorable mom and baby.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 28, 2012)

congrats!! sooo cute!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Oct 1, 2012)

ohhhh he is adorable!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 1, 2012)

OMGosh.... I can't take all the cuteness! Sweeeet


----------



## Roxy's momma (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness.... he sure is a little cutie! Congratulations, glad everyone (including you) made it through ok.


----------



## Syman Says Farms (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG! So cute!!! I love both momma and baby's markings! Congrats!


----------

